# How to reset\get new ip adress



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Alright a friend of mine wants to know how to get a new ip address. Doubt it has much purpose, but its an interesting questions. Has this got to do with contacting the internet provider, or something in the computer to get a new address. I guess id also like to know how to figure out my own ip address while im at it (im sure i saw it through the run function and rconfig).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

This may just be coincidence, but when my Microsoft router broke and I got a Linksys router my IP changed.
I didn't do anything except for change routers.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check link below..
http://answers.com/topic/ip-address


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Fair enough blue harp28. Although that explains the logic of it, it makes me believe that i will have to ask the ISP to change it, instead of getting us to reuse the current one. Our broadband is kinda like dial up to connnect (but hugely quicker and faster), but would probibly still follow the rules of _'always on'_ internet. Ill have to check about this. :up:

Off to their site i go. Maybe ill find answers there.


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Try this.

Here's how to do it in windows:
1. Click Start
2. Click run
3. In the run box type cmd.exe and click OK
4. When the command prompt opens type the following. ENTER after each new line.
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
exit


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Further info:

If you find that cmd.exe does not work for you try command (return)

Your own ip address can be found ( this is for win98se) by typing Command (return) > ipconfig from the Run box


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

rebon said:


> Try this.
> 
> Here's how to do it in windows:
> 1. Click Start
> ...


Rebon is right, but if you have a router... there should be a button that says renew IP or something, what I have is an Airlink router and have a renew IP button.

I think if you release the IP and renew it like rebon said, if you have a router, it will just release the router ip or the 192.xxx.xxx.xxx not your Internet connection IP address.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Alright im bumping my post up from a long time ago, but id like to say that ive heard of something to do with having a static IP address. I believe it's something you can get so that no matter how many times you reconect to the internet with my ADSL modem, which means they can assign me my same IP address.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are very few ISP's in NZ that allocate static IP addresses for "domestic" use, its usually reserved for businesses only. Some will offer it for an extra cost, but as many ISPs do not allow home users to host servers, its a way of ensuring that its difficult.

Disconnecting the router and reconnecting often gets a new IP address, and mine changes every few weeks anyway (which is common for most NZ ISPs and "domestic" connections)

Who is your ISP?

They are the allocator of IP addresses for the "outside world" of the internet, its not done by your computer. Your PC only allocates "internal" local network addresses for use in any "in-house" network you may have.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go to runand type in Winipcfg. You may not have it on XP but 98 has it and it is easy to use.
Just reless all and then renew all.


----------



## Garfuncle (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.whatismyip.com/ is a good way to see what it looks like to the outside world. Doesn't solve any problems, but you can see it.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

kiwiguy said:


> Who is your ISP?


 Ihug.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

hewee said:


> Go to runand type in Winipcfg. You may not have it on XP but 98 has it and it is easy to use.
> Just reless all and then renew all.


Yeah, for windows xp it doesnt work.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

When i use ipconfig on the run menu, the DOS tpye window shows up blank and black, then shows some text for a split second (white colour) then immediatly quits. Is there at least a way to get it to stay so i can read it. I'm having trouble getting a screenshot, its too fast for that, and im not prepared to try and harder.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Withg iHug your IP address will change either when you disconnect or reconnect (may stay the same but usually will change) or at pre-defined periods (decided by your ISP).

Only business accounts that pay an extra $20 per month have a Static IP address that never changes.

The simple way to see what your internet IP address is, go to

http://www.whatismyip.com/

It will detect and display it.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah i read about something called a static address from ihug's website, thats where i got the idea.


> The simple way to see what your internet IP address is, go to
> 
> http://www.whatismyip.com/
> 
> It will detect and display it.


I believe that was shown at #11.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This site even tell you where you IP is at. Nice if you need to see what city it is in. 
I know with my cable it keep changing on me and things were slower when they went tru the loop in the one part of town because they keep changing things al the time. Now they are using a all new city or part of town and it has stayed in the same city and speeds have been better.

http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Jay_JWLH said:


> When i use ipconfig on the run menu, the DOS tpye window shows up blank and black, then shows some text for a split second (white colour) then immediatly quits. Is there at least a way to get it to stay so i can read it. I'm having trouble getting a screenshot, its too fast for that, and im not prepared to try and harder.


Start>>Run>>cmd>>ipconfig

Are you trying to change your computer's IP in the network or the external IP?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

> Are you trying to change your computer's IP in the network or the external IP?


1. Dont really use a network.
2. In this case i was looking at how to just find out the ip address, which I know how to do now.
3. If i need to change the IP address, all i have to do is disconnect and reconnect, as i dont use a static IP address.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah i guess to answer my own question, ill get my own friend to disconnect and reconnect, and find out if his IP changed. If so, ill then mark this post 'solved'.


----------

